# Fishfinder recommendations



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Looking to mount a sonar unit unit on my prowler 13. Any recommendations on which models to look at would be appreciated. Plan on being in the ocean so I need a unit that is waterproof and can take the saltwater environment. Also the prowler 13(angler edition) has an angled flat spot indentation just forward of the cupholder. I assume this was designed to hold the base for the unit. Any ideas?? Thanks


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

Eagle Cuda 128
Humminbird Pirhana series


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Garmin Fishfinder 80, is what I use. It is waterproof and very user freindly, not to mention less than $100.


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

I knew there was a 3rd one I was forgetting...

All those should be easy to find around $80.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

I recently installed the Hummingbird pirhana 20 and can say that is not the one to chose. Cheaply made base that breaks easily,dim backlight and poor menu options/display. they were helpful and accommodating on sending me a new head which helped the lighting some but I wouldn't buy another.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

First figure out where you are going to mount it. Make sure its where it will not get kicked while moving around in the kayak. Then figure that distance away from you and go to the store and look at the units that you are intrested in. Is everything easy to read at that distance. Will you have to reach some to use the controls? Stand back and try it, are the controls easy to use from that distance? Also can you see the back light while in the store? And finely can you adjust the face up and down? During the day you may have to adjust it because of the glare.

Everyone has their favorite fishfinder. Some are more technical than others and some are very simple to use but don't have a lot of features.
Mine has features that I will never use but I can read the unit from 4 feet away without my glasses.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

YakandSurf, yours sounds interesting . Which one is it? 
Thanks,
George


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

It's the cuda 128 the main reason I bought that one was easy to read and later I want to get the cuda 240? the one w/ GPS for $200 they use the same transformer.
Items that I don't use Chart scroll (start/stop) Alarms (Fish/and Depth shallow/deep) most of all the other features have manual or automatic. I leave it it auto. Less time messing with the fishfinder and more time fishing.
Some day I will sit down with the manuel and learn how to adjust the sensitivity. Have heard that a high sensitivity can spook the fish.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

What type of battery power is required for these units?


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ry&noImage=0&returnPage=search-results1.jhtml


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

There is a good artical about power supply on Kayakfishingstuff.com (lot of good articals about kayak fishing). A fishfinder can run off 10 AA batteries hooked up in a series but you can't use the back light or other bells & whisles with that power supply. I have read the battery from cabelas is used by some but I think a lot of people just use 12 volt batteries from the little cart the children use. Go to your local battery dealer and see what they have.
I went to batteries plus in Chesapeake and picked up a battery with 5Ah made by Werker for about $15 This battery is about 5X more power then is needed to run a fishfinder. I am able to run the back light for 4 hours (longest time that I was out at night) with no problems.


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

The Cabela's battery is 12v/7a, and will give you 1.5 - 2 days fishing time per charge. The AA setup will eat batteries like candy, so you'll end up spending way more than the $20 outlay for the rechargeable + charger. If you are going to be away from a wall plug for a while, there is a 2 battery + charger deal for $30 or 35.


----------

